

Stretch Goals Are Important - LifeAfterCubes
http://blog.launch.co/blog/stretch-goals-are-important-or-wizzywig-won-100k-in-48-hours.html

======
mindcrime
In this context, it sounds like he's using "stretch goal" to mean something
like what Jim Collins calls a BHAG - Big Hairy Audacious Goal[1]. I like the
concept, and need to make a note to myself to sit down and define what our
BHAG at Fogbeam is. We've been so heads-down working on tactical stuff lately,
there hasn't been much time to stop, back up, and think about BHAGs.

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Hairy_Audacious_Goal](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Hairy_Audacious_Goal)

